# Battery Recycling?



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Do any of you know if Rona/Home depot/Lowes has a battery recycling program??

I can't recall if they do or not. D:


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

home depot for sure.

ikea as well


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Cid,

What cells are you considering recycling and what's wrong with them? AAA/AA/C/D/cellphone/6-12v motor/etc?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

just the smaller ones.. aa/aaa/d/c/ all dead


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

If you live near a university campus, most of the buildings (especially libraries) have battery recycling containers.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oh really?! I happen to live right beside a library! I will check tomorrow. :3 Ty!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

There are ways to revive cells. Some chargers can do it. Saves money. If the charger just wonb't charge it anymore then you may want to try another charger.

I know Maha Energy makes a charger with a pulsing charge to jolt the cells back to life. Saving a couple sets can already make up for the charger. Now if they'd make something that can charge 20 cells at once. I've got ~50+ cells around here. Yes I am a battery geek.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

well you can have mine if you want! LOL They say not to recharge so I was afraid they would explode if I did.


----------



## Darkknight512 (May 29, 2010)

The batteries won't explode but they may leak, this is the proof that you can recharge alkaline batteries. Some batteries will not recharge due to their chemical composition and just heat up.

http://www.afrotechmods.com/reallycheap/batteries/batts.htm


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Darkknight512 said:


> The batteries won't explode but they may leak, this is the proof that you can recharge alkaline batteries. Some batteries will not recharge due to their chemical composition and just heat up.
> 
> http://www.afrotechmods.com/reallycheap/batteries/batts.htm


Oh man. Thanks for the flashbacks. I remember Afrotech a few yyears ago and reading his site. From all I remember reading up and IIRC on recharging alkaline batteries you have to do it slooooow with a low current but it is possible to recharge them.

Cid,

I thought befroe you had rehargeable NICAD/NIMH/LSD cells.


----------

